Ask HN: What’s up with HN color sceme? - tapanjk
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
"Merry Christmas, ya filthy animal. And a Happy New Year!"

------
just_observing
It's Christmas Day in various parts.

------
f311a
Even though it's Christmas the theme is looking very weird and unreadable to
me.

------
DamonHD
Bah, humbug (etc)!

